#  Chat Ecke >   wo kommt ihr alle her? >

## Stiefelchen

hallo an euch alle, 
da dieses forum ja noch recht neu und klein ist, was sich sicher schnell ändern wird, fänd ich es interessant zu wissen aus welchen gegenden ihr alle kommt. 
mal sehen wie groß bzw. wie klein die welt ist?!? 
also ich wohne in NRW, ganzh in der nähe von Essen 
lieben gruß
stiefelchen

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Stiefelchen! 
Ich wohne in Berlin. 
LG Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Ursprüngliche komme ich aus Wuppertal (bei Düsseldorf), 
aber wie es das Schicksal so will, wurde ich von der ZVS (Zentrale Vergabestelle für Studienplätze) nach Frankfurt am Main zwangsversetzt. 
Hier lebe ich nun seit 6 Jahren und arbeite an meiner Medizinerkarriere

----------


## Romaja

also ich komme aus dem schönen springe am deister , das liegt zwischen hameln und hannover

----------


## Chris

Ich wohne im Ruhrgebiet und komme aus der Nähe von FfM ;-)

----------


## Herbstwind

Ich wohne in Süddeutschland.

----------


## Philipp Tessin

Ich komme aus dem schönen Sauerland, genauer Iserlohn. Habe aber zwischendurch in Dortmund gewohnt und bin in Hemer (falls das jemand kennt) aufgewachsen.
Philipp

----------


## Mainzelmännchen

Hallo Stiefelchen, 
ich komme aus der Nähe von Wiesbaden genauer gesagt Schlangenbad und damit du deine Karte noch erweitern kannst- wir sind hier nicht mehr lange nur noch so vier- fünf Wochen,
denn dann ziehen wir um. 
Wir werden dann in Rheinhessen wohnen 10 km von Nierstein- Oppenhein 
liebe Grüße 
Mainzelmännchen

----------


## Marie

wenn ich das hier so lese - der Norden ist hier ja noch kaum vertreten 
ich wohne in der Nähe von Hamburg und hab es auch nicht weit zur Ostsee ;D 
LG 
Marie

----------


## Engelchen

@ Marie: die Ostsee ist wirklich schön, ich beneide dich!  
Ich wohn auch nicht mehr lange in Göttingen und möchte eigentlich versuchen wieder weiter in den Norden zu kommen (bin in der Nähe der Nordsee aufgewachsen, bei Oldenburg). Die Hamburger Gegend ist schon sehr schön  :a_plain111:  
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Claus

Mich hat es von Düsseldorf nach Wülfrath (Kreis Mettmann) verschlagen und ich fühle mich hier sehr wohl.  :s_thumbup:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## StarBuG

Dann wohnst du ja fast um die Ecke von meiner alten Heimat.
Ich komme ursprünglich aus Wuppertal Vohwinkel  :Zwinker:  
Meine erste Freundin hat in Wülfrath gewohnt hehe

----------


## Claus

Hallo StarBuG, 
ja, stimmt, das ist direkt in der Nähe. Meine Tochter wohnt übrigens jetzt am Sonnborner Kreuz, ist ja auch in Deiner alten Gegend. 
Aber Wülfrath ist schon ein schönes Städtchen.  :a_plain111:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## bibismile

Hallo, 
ich komme ja eigentlich aus Berlin und wohne aber nun in Dachau, im Münchner Umland.  
gruß

----------


## Suzanne

komme ursprünglich aus Schwelm und wohne jetzt in Düsseldorf

----------


## Sabrina

Hallo!
Also ich komme ebenfalls aus Berlin. ;D

----------


## phantom

cebit & expo city ;D

----------


## Claus

Schöne Grüß an Gerd  :Smiley:

----------


## Sascha

:Afro:  Servus leute !
Ich komme aus Bonn, der ehemaligen Hauptstadt :-)
ZVS hat es mir gegönnt auch hier zu bleiben ;-)

----------


## keldor

moin,
dann bin ich also der erste bayer hier ;D
zum studieren hats mich allerdings nach lübeck verschlagen.. 
erstmal hallo zusammen!

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Keldor  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Freut mich, dass du zu uns gefunden hast  :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## Herbstwind

Ich bin aus Bayern.

----------


## Sascha

Keldor hat ins Forum gefunden ! Ist ja schräg ;-)
Man sagt er wird ein ganz grosser ;-)

----------


## Jetty

Huhu! 
Ich wohne in Niedersachsen, Wolfsburg (da wo der VfL gerade absteigt...)

----------


## i - Punkt

Geboren und aufgewachsen in Berlin, 1978 in der Pfalz für 7Jahre gewohnt, im Kraichgau 2Jahre, in Karlsruhe 4Jahre und seit 1991 im Schwarzwald!

----------


## lemon

alle guten Dinge sind drei...?! 
Ich verstärke mal die Bayern-Runde  :c_10cheers_3:  
komme aus der wunderschönen Oberpfalz  
Viele Grüße
Lemon

----------


## quaks

Hi
ich wohn an der
Nordseeküste - direkt an der Elbmündung
komme aber ursprünglich aus dem Dreieck Halle - Leipzig - Dessau 
Viele Grüße
quaks

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo ihr lieben, 
als erstes VIELEN DANK für eure antworten!! 
es ist echt interessant wie groß das einzugsgebiet dieses forums shcon ist!! 
und nun möchte ich mich noch entschuldigen das ich sooooo lange nicht hier war, leider spielt meine gesundheit nicht so mit wie ich das möchte.
ich habe nun seit meinem letzten (3) schlaganfall letztes jahr, die 3 TIA bekommen (für nicht mediziener transistorische ischämiesche Attacke) dies ist die vorstufe eines schlaganfalls, leider war diese TIA so heftig das ich nun gezwungen bin eine weiteres blutverdünnungsmedikament zu nehmen, was aber auch ein sehr hohes risiko birgt und die angst davor hat mich dann psychisch sehr mitgenommen, die angst das ich das falsche mache und die angst darum was passiert wenn jetzt was passiert, ich habe meine verfügung noch nicht fertig....gedanken über gedanken, mein rheuma meinte dann auch noch sich bemerkbar machen zu müssen nun ja und dann macht das wetter meinem herz und kreislauf zu schaffen, ausßerdem ist die narbe meines ICD´s (implantierbarer cardioverter defibrilator)etwas aufgegannen, dort hat sich das kabel durchgedrückt, ich hab mir dann in der apoth. eine klammerpflaster geholt, die wunde desinfiziert, geklammert und dann noch ein pflaster drauf gemacht, ich kann echt keinen arzt mehr sehen, sie sind zwar immer alle sehr lieb zu mir und aufmerksam, aber nach den 3 op´s und neun wochen KH aufenthalt, dann die TIA und und und ich mochte nicht merh und es ist auch so geheilt *lächel*
ach,, ja keine panik ich bin noch nicht uralt *lächel* fühl mich nur manchmal so, nein
ich bin vor einer woche 42 jahre alt geworden. 
tja und nun sind wir von unserem 1 wöchigen urlaub zurück und da bin ich und schreibe euch! 
Nun würde mich doch noch interessieren ob die studenten die wir hier noch haben auch medizin studieren oder was sonst :Huh?:  
@starbug: wie lange musst du noch studieren? und welche richtung machst du?
neugierig bin!*g* 
wie ich ja schon geschrieben haben wohne ich in der nähe von Essen, ich bin aber in Wiesbaden geb. und in der nähe von Idstein i.T. groß geworden, in Schlangenbad war ich zur Reha und in Bayern machen wir gerne Urlaub, jetzt waren wir an der Mecklenburgerischen Seen Platte in Linstow, aber ehrlich gesagt sind wir mehr Bergmenschen, auch wenn es mit dem Bergwandern nicht mehr so gut klappt. 
so nun hab ich aber genug erzählt 
ich wünsche mir das es euch gut geht und paßt auf euch auf
lieben gruß
elke

----------


## Küken

Bin ich hier also der erste Franke?  
Ich komm aus dem schönen Örtchen in dem jedes Jahr das einzige europäische SAMBA-Festival stattfindet, momentan Schlossplatzfest ist, die Uni Würzburg ein Lehrkrankenhaus hat und früher das Haus Sachsen-Coburg-Gotha zu Hause warund nun noch ein Prinz in der Stadt wohnt.... 
Na weiß jemand welches Städtchen gemeint ist  :Smiley:  
Lg Küken

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Stiefelchen 
Ich hoffe, du konntest dich in deinem Urlaub wenigstens erholen.
Was bekommst du denn jetzt noch für Blutverdünner? Clopidogrel oder haben die dich auf Markumar eingestellt? 
Ich habe mein 9tes Semester mit der Prüfung heute abgeschlossen, also noch ein Semester, dann das Praktische Jahr und ich bin Dr. med. (wenn ich die Doktorarbeit bis dahin fertig habe).
Später möchte ich mich auf Kinderarzt spezialisieren.
Ist zwar die 2t schlecht verdienenste Ärztegruppe, aber die, die am meisten Spass hat  :Zunge raus:  
@Küken: COBURG hehe
(steht ja in deinem Text, aber hab zur Sicherheit geschummelt und noch mal auf der Mitgliederlandkarte gespickt  :Zunge raus: )

----------


## Küken

Hey, das ja gemein...
Mit beschiss kann das ja jeder wissen...   http://www.samba-festival.de/ 
Samba-City-Coburg

----------


## Chris

SO, nun doch genauer ;-) 
Ich wohne eigentlich in Essen (@ Stiefelchen: in welchem KH warst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?), studiere und arbeite da. Mich hats da schon zur Ausbildung hinverschlagen. 
Sonst komme ich aus nem Kaff 30 km von Frankfurt entfernt, wo ich mich momentan auch Aufhalte.........ab nächsten Montag im KH (siehe Landkarte) zu meiner ersten Famulatur :-))) 
Gruß Chris

----------


## chaosbarthi

Aus der Nähe von Kiel, die Ostseestrände fast vor der Tür, liebe Grüße an euch alle aus Schleswig-Holstein...   :Smiley:  chaosbarthi

----------


## lady_dea

wohne im schönen bayernland
in dachau bei münchen  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Habt ihr eigentlich alle schon die schicke Landkarte hier im Forum entdeckt?   :zn_game:

----------


## chaosbarthi

Joo, schon lange markiert.  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## chaosbarthi

@Micha, 
gehört zwar nicht in diesen Thread: Ich wüsste gerne wie du das ins smf eingebunden hast, kannte ich noch nicht. Wenn du magst, schicke mir 'mal eine mail... 
LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo Michael, 
also der urlaub war mehr oder weniger nix, wir waren nicht alleine und somit konnte ich nicht die pausen einlegen die ich gebraucht hätte, aber um den anderen nicht den urlaub 
zu verderben hab ich durchgehalten, aber natürlich auch nur mit mehr cortison und mit mehrmals täglich einer extra dosis morphin, klar das ist nicht wirklich die lösung, aber man
muss auch mal prioritäten setzen. 
die größte priorität (ich hoffe ich schreib das richtig!?) ist die, das ich noch im Urlaub gesagt
habe das ich das NIE wieder machen werde, nächstes jahr fahren wir nach österreich und zwar alleine, so das ich mich nicht mit medis vollpumpen muss um die eigentlich schönste zeit des jahres überhaupt überstehen zu können. 
das hotel lies sehr viel zu wünschen über und das wo es sooo teuer war, nun ja, es ist vorbei und wir haben noch knapp 2 wochen urlaub zuhause und das ist super schön *freu** 
zu deiner frage:
ich wurde im november 1999 vom chefarzt der kardiologie auf marcumar eingestellt, dort wurde 1998 eine EPU (wieder für nicht mediziner bzw. nichtbetroffene elektro-pysiologische-untersuchung) gemacht man stellte ein seltenes phänomen fest welches noch keinen medizinischen namen hat, 1999 bei der Herzkatether untersuchung stellte der chefarzt während der untersuchung noch viele fragen ( der chefarzt machte persönlich die untersuchung da ich eine APC-Resistenz habe, dies ist ein fehler in der blutgerinnungskaskarte und führt in dem fall zu vermehrter Blutgerinnung, was wiederrum zu thrombosen führen kann) als ich ihm die frage nach Rheuma in der familie mit ja beantwortete und das ich selbst auch schon rheuma hatte, meinte er nur haha daher weht der wind und überwies mich zu seinem kollegen in ein weiteres krankenhaus, dort stellte man dann sofort fest das ich immer noch rheuma habe, seronegative chronische polyarthritis, differenzial diagnose :Zunge raus: soriasis arthritis und das die herzproblematik dem rheuma zuzuschreiben sei, genauso wie meine nieren, lungen und noch so paar dinge. 
ups, bin vom thema abgekommen, ist aber nicht so leicht zu erklären. 
also nov. 99 auf Marcumar eingestellt mit einem INR zielwert von 2,5 bis 3,0
2001 bluthusten und lungenembolie INR wurde dann auf einen zielwert von 3,0 bis 3,5 eingestellt
april 2005 unter einem INR von 3,5 erlitt ich einen schlaganfall und 5 tage später nach Kammerflimmern zu einem kurzzeitigen Herzstillstand (die episode hielt 23 sek. an, und wurde auf dem Langzeit EKG festgehalten) dannach wurde mir der Defibrilator eingesetzt und der Zielwert auf 3,5 bis 4,0 eingestellt
nachdem ich dann dieses jahr im februar eine TIA hatte und jetzt schon wieder eine TIA die noch größere ausmasse hatte als die im Feb. entschieden sich die Ärzte den Schlaganfall der sich nicht nur vor der Tür befinde sondern in der Tür stehe, mit einem weiteren Blutverdünner abzufangen, und nun nehmen ich noch zusätzlich
ASS 100 
ich habe nun vor 2 tagen von meine arzt erfahren das sich die blutwerte, die meine blutgerinnung betreffen verschlechtert haben, er hat diese nochmals kontrolliert da ich vor dem urlaub wieder mal anzeichen für eine lungenembolie hatte ( der akut schnelltest fiel zum glück negativ aus, aber der hauptbluttest zeigte das wohl doch was im busch war, ich hab es aber fast geschafft, lunge hört sich besser an, atmen tut nicht merh so weh)
ich dürfte NIE mehr das Marcumar absetzen und meine ersehnte zahnop darf ich nun erstmal nicht machen lassen*heul* sie ist nicht unbedingt medizinisch notwendig und daher vermeidbar.
die erneute op am defibrilator werd ich ende des jahres machen lassen, sofern ich mich erneut dazu durchringen kann mich unters messer zu legen *zitter-angst* 
lieben gruß
an euch alle
elke  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Monsti

Und ich wohne in Tirol, und zwar am schönsten Fleck der Welt!  :Grin:  
LG Angie

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo chris, 
klar darfst du fragen in welchem krankenhaus ich war, ich müsste eigentlich nur wissen welche op du meinst ?? hmmm, aber ich versuche es abzukürzen und du sagst mir dann ob ich deine frage beantwortet habe ja?? oK?? 
also:
Schlaganfall april 05  StorkUnit Gladbeck, nach Herzstillstand nach 8 tägiger Überwachungsstation verlegung nach Gelsenkirchen Herzstation des Marienhospitals
dort im Mai implantation des ICD´s
Jan. 06 im KH Gelenkirchen verlegung des ICD, mit schlechtem erfolg (etwas lief schief) riesen großes hämatom (ist nicht übertrieben, kann gerne bilder zeigen), benötigte 2 blutkonserven (fremdblut) ohne vorherige information geschweige einwilligung dafür !!!
auch wurde diese massnahme nicht im bericht erwähnt!!! ich wurde dort mit einem weiter blutendem hämatom mit den worten: das muss zuhause ausheilen! nachhause geschickt!
da ich marcumar patientin bin und es mir sehr schlecht ging, brachte mich mein mann zu meinem hausdoc (internist, herz und gefäßspezialist) dieser war geschockt das ich so entlassen wurde und bestellte mich für montags wieder zu sich ein (es war freitag), montags schaute er sich den erguß an und war geschockt, er machte eine doppler untersuchung und zeigte mienem mann und mir wo und wie doll es dort einblutet, ich sagte das ich abends mit marcumar anfangen werde, mein doc sagte ich dürfte es nicht da ich dann verbluten würde-----das geht schief fr. ....... sagte er mit fester stimme, worauf ich sagte: ja OK, dann hab ich endlich meine ruhe!!! er schaute meinen mann an und sagte: reden sie mit ihr!!!
zuhause angekommen lies ich mich dazu überreden mich mit einer freundin am tele. zu unterhalten, sie ist OP-Schwester (jahre lang in einer großen herzklinik) und sie machte bei sich im krankenhaus alles klar so das ich den nächsten morgen dort nüchtern erscheinen musste, und zwar in Münster im Sant Franziskus krankenhaus, da meine blutgerinnung nicht in ordnung war konnte ich nicht op werden, dann wurde das hämatom entfernt und mir ging es besser.
leider stellte sich nach meiner MTX spritze die immer wiederkehrende übelkeit ein, jedoch lies diese nicht nach 2 tagen nach sondern verschlimmerte sich zusehens, es kamen sehr sehr schlimme krämpfe dazu, ich erbrach nur noch und konnte keine nahrung mehr zu mir nehmen, folge: ich wurde über zentralzugänge ernährt für fast 5 wochen, was alles an untersuchungen gelaufen ist möchte ich jetzt nicht aufführen, das würde den rahmen sprengen, auf jedenfall wurde ich dann nochmals im bauchraum op grund: beginnender darmverschluss, verwachsungen des darms an der bauchdecke und untereinander und angewachsene leber nach gallenblasen entfernung. (die fand in einem essener krankenhaus statt, auch meine gebärmutterentfernung fand in essen statt, darüber werde ich gesondert mal berichten, denn das war der horrortripp schlecht hin....denn sie haben auf einer Gyn-station noch nie einen junkie durchgezogen!! ich bin Fentanyl-Morphin-Patientin auf grund anderer erkrankungen-leider-) 
so chris, ich hoffe ich hab dich nun nicht zu sehr gelangweilt und habe deine frage hoffenlich auch beantwortet, wenn nicht oder noch fragen sind.....immer her damit ich beantworte sie gerne so gut ich kann !!!! 
alles gute und liebe grüße wünscht
elke

----------


## Dia

Hallo Alle miteinander! 
Ich wohne in der heimlichen Hauptstadt des Bieres..  :c_10cheers_3: ...wir haben ab morgen Bierwoche! Sie befindet sich in Oberfranken!  
LG Dia

----------


## Chris

@ Stiefelchen: 
da hast du aber echt eine Odyssee hinter Dir; tut mir echt leid. 
Mich interessierte es nur, weil du sagtest, du kämest aus Essen......und da kann man ja schon mal was über das ein oder andere Krankenhaus, in das man reingeschnuppert hat, berichten......allerdinges eher per PN ;-) 
Dir alles Gute 
Gruß Chris

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo ihrs, 
und ich komme aus Sachsen Anhalt, also aus einem der östlichen bundesländer.Wer richtig gut bescheid weiss, dem verrate ich noch, dass Katharina die grosse auch in meinem heimatort zu hause war.
lg puschenattel

----------


## quaks

@puschenattel
glaub ich ja nicht - Heimat :-)
meine eltern wohnen ca. 20 km entfernt  
und nur um sicher zu gehen -wir reden über eine Orangerie, richtig? 
lg sandra

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo,hhhmmm weiss nicht, also eine Orangerie hatten wir schon... Aber eigentlich führte Katharina in ihrem Geburtsnamen den namen meiner Heimatstadt. Na grübelt noch ein bisschen 
puh puh puschenattel

----------


## StarBuG

Ich würde auf "Zerbst" tippen, da Katharina vor dem Annehmen des Russischen- Orthodoxen Glaubens, "Sophia Friederike Augusta von Anhalt-Zerbst" hieß. 
Sophia wußte ich noch, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin musste ich den Rest ergooglen  :Zwinker:

----------


## michmay

Habe folgendes ergoogelt: 
Katharina II. wurde 1729 als deutsche Prinzessin Sophie Auguste Friederike von Anhalt-Zerbst-Dornburg in Stettin geboren. 
Demnach könnte es auch Dornburg sein. Hmmm, ich tippe mal auf Dornburg! Und stimmts :Huh?:   :Grin:

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo, Zerbst ist richtig. Den namenszusatz Dornburg kannte ich so nicht... Aber in Dornburg steht das schloss noch, unseres ist leider kaputt...
lg puschenattel

----------


## michmay

Dann ist das Rätsel ja gelöst und der Punkt geht an Michael 1.  :Grin:  
Puschenattel, Du scheinst aber in einer schönen Gegend zu leben....  :Zunge raus:  
Liebe Grüße,
Micha (2)  :Grin:

----------


## Markus80

Geboren, gewachsen, gelernt.... allet im schönen Ruhrpott, genauer Essen. 
Liebe Grüße an alle
Markus

----------


## SpeedyXY

Meine Wenigkeit wurde in Hannover geboren, ist in der Wedemark im Landkreis von Hannover aufgewachsen, ist zwar 4 mal umgezogen, aber immer innerhalb der 16 Orte der Wedemark und lebt bis heute noch hier.*g*  
Will hier auch nicht weg, liebe das Landleben! In der Stadt zu wohnen wäre der reinste Horror für mich. *grusel* 
LG, 
Speedy

----------


## Obelix1962

Geboren in Deutschlands bekanntesten Staustadt Ettlingen (jeder bestimmt schon im Radio gehört, vor allem im Sommer) 
Ein paar Jährchen in Malsch bei Karlsruhe. 
Ein paar Jährchen in Gaggenau / Schwarzwald / Murgtal 
Und seit 1978 in Bad Cannstatt (nähe Wilhelma /etwas Genauergesagt auf der anderen Neckarseite / Nähe Stadtstrand, Pneumologischer Klinik des Roten Kreuzes und Amtsgericht (Fadenkreuztechnisch zwischen den dreien) 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Maggie

Hi Obelix, Bad Cannstadt da war ich einmal und hab mich so sehr über den zähfließenden Verkehr gefreut  :Undecided:  Stuttgart ist eh ne Katastrophe, wenn man mit dem Auto unterwegs ist. 
Und ich komme aus dem schönen Bruchsal, sollte das einer kennen : :Smiley:  Na ja es gibt schönere Kuhdörfer  :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

Hoi Obelix, 
i be fei ao a ächte Schwäbin, han ao amol en Schtuergrt, en Schwieberdenga (do be i end Schual komma) ond uf d'r Fild're g'wohnt (Bärahausa/Filderstadt). I ko au d'Schpätzle vom Brett schärra!  :Grin:  
A liabs Grüßle aus Tirol!
's Monschderle

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo! 
@Obelix, 
Malsch und Gaggenau kenne ich ein wenig, Karlsruhe sehr gut und und Cannstadt kenne ich auch nur von der Wilhelma und vom Hörensagen: Das Cannstatter Blutgericht (14hundert und Klöpschen!)!  
@Maggie 
"Brusel" kenne ich auch, ... zumindest das Schloss mit dem Treppenaufgang von Baltasar Neumann! Ein ganz gelungenes Stück Architektur! Und einen kleinen Teil der Altstadt! 
Ich selber bin in Berlin geboren und aufgewachsen! Ging dann 1978 raus und wohnte dann in - Germesheim (Pfalz) 7Jahre
- Sinsheim (Kraichgau) 2 Jahre
- Karlsruhe 4 Jahre und 
- jetzt am Neckarursprung, seit mehr als 10 Jahren! Und hier bleibe ich auch!  :a_plain111:

----------


## Obelix1962

@i-punkt 
Geschichtlich gar nicht schlecht drauf!
Für dich eine speziele Frage:
Wieviele Burgen hatte Cannstatt bis zum Fall im 30 Jährigen Krieg  
@Monschderle, 
a her ma uf.
des Mädel kennt sogar d Fildre

----------


## i - Punkt

@Obelix, 
damit hätte ich nicht dienen können! Habe nur entdeckt, daß das Blutgericht ja schon 746 war und daß es ein Römerkastell gab! ABER .... das habe ich ergoogelt!  :Zwinker:

----------


## FELIX11

HEY 
ich komme aus Berlin. 
Gruß Felix11  :Cheesy:

----------


## Patientenschubser

ha i woiß it aber i glaub das dia beschde halt doch äwell ausm schwäbischa oder badischa kommad... ´s geit badische ond usymbadische... *grins* 
Ich komm ganz aus der Nähe von i-punkt, aus der ältesten Stadt Baden-Württembergs.
Unser Stadt gab es bereits zur Zeit der "römischen Besatzung", damals unter dem Namen Arae Flaviae. 
Besser sind wir bekannt durch den gleichnamigen Hund oder unsere Fasnet die Geschichtlich erstmal um 1310 genannt wurde. 
Beeinflusst wurde das Leben im Mittelalter unter anderem durch das (Hohen-)Staufergeschlecht sowie der Preussen (Hohenzollern) und eines immer noch existierenden Kloster (heute ein Neurologisch- Psychatrisches- Landeskrankenhaus).
Wobei meine Heimatstadt immer eine Freie- & Reichsstadt (bis 1803) war, d.h. sie unterstand rechtlich *nur* dem jeweiligen König/ Kaiser! Es gab hier eine eigenständige Gerichtsbarkeit mit eigener *"Henkerlinde"*und ein *Henkerschwert* mit dem die Verurteilten vom Leben zum Tode befördert wurden....
Na woher komm ich :Huh?:  
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Maggie

@Patientenschubser kann es sein, dass Du aus Rottweil kommst :Huh?:   :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

stimmt...  
wie kommste den da drauf  :Huh?:

----------


## Monsti

Wäge d'r Fasnet!

----------


## Domino

ja liabe Leit, i sogs eich heit, dass i aus Bayern kim. In da Näh von Altötting  :a_01angel_1:  bin i her, kennt des wer?? 
Pfiat eich olle mitananda

----------


## Patientenschubser

naja ich gebs ja zu, wirklich schwer wars nicht....  :roll_1:  
Noch was vergessen. 
Klar Altötting, ich war da noch nie aber wer kennt das nicht, da steht doch das JMS
(JesusMegaStore), das größte christliche Kaufhaus auf Gottes Erdboden *grins* oder  :Huh?:

----------


## Maggie

Hi Patientenschubser, war wohl nicht schwer, Google macht es möglich  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Küken

@ Domino 
Freili kennt me des, wär ja a schand, wenn mes als Bayern net kenna dat...  
Lg Küken

----------

